# Cigar Lounges in Sydney/Melbourne



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Folks,
title says it all...I am off to visit Sydney/Melbourne for a few days on business. 
I understand that AUS has some of the strictest non-smoking laws.
however, I enjoy to relax sometimes with a good cigar and a whisky...
any chance of finding a nice smoking lounge in Sydney and/or Melbourne ?

Thanks for all the info in advance
L. 

PS: Just before the Anti-Smoking/Have a Healthy Lifestyle brigade jumps out of the woodwork......I do appreciate and respect all non-smokers and their rights....hence my quest to find a suitable lounge with fellow cigar smokers


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You just need to add the Rhinos head to the top of the fireplace and the picture is complete.

Kingsleys Steakhouse & Cigar Lounge, Sydney - Restaurant Reviews - TripAdvisor


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Amaslam,
many thanks..sounds good ! 

I have to admit....not sure if I understand the "Rhino" bit...

anyway, do they have a cigar lounge ? it is not mentioned on their website....
or am I missing something ? Any other one around ?
I assume outside, in designated areas, a cigar can be enjoyed, right ?

Cheers
L.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry, the rhino bit was a bit of a funny picture I get in my head.

When I picture a cigar lounge I picture leather chairs, hunting trophies and rifles mounted on the walls and a fireplace. And men reading newspapers and smoking cigars.

Haven't been to one, just thats the image in my head. 

Give the place a call as it has cigar lounge in its name, so I would think it has one for indoor smoking.

Outdoors you'd probably get some stares as its so uncommon to see anyone smoking a cigar. Whether anyone would say anything I don't know. 

While I like the smell of unsmoked cigars, the smoke itself is a big turn off for me so I stay far away from cigs and cigars (don't like any smoky atmospheres, natural or man made). 




Lenochka said:


> Hi Amaslam,
> many thanks..sounds good !
> 
> I have to admit....not sure if I understand the "Rhino" bit...
> ...


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi amaslam,
many thanks - will call them.

I understand each one who does not like the smoke. My parents still smoke (and have ever since from my perspective...) and I never did...until I went on holidays to Cuba...and started to enjoy "The Real Deal"....! not smoking any cigarettes....but a good, fresh cuban cigar is just heaven  

Anyway, thanks again and take care
L.


----------



## The Brit in Aus (Apr 25, 2009)

Lenochka said:


> Hi amaslam,
> many thanks - will call them.
> 
> I understand each one who does not like the smoke. My parents still smoke (and have ever since from my perspective...) and I never did...until I went on holidays to Cuba...and started to enjoy "The Real Deal"....! not smoking any cigarettes....but a good, fresh cuban cigar is just heaven
> ...


Mind if I edit that last bit.. "but a good, fresh cuban cigar is just _a quicker way to _heaven" 

I am an ex-smoker, we are worse than the never smoked...


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

The Brit in Aus said:


> Mind if I edit that last bit.. "but a good, fresh cuban cigar is just _a quicker way to _heaven"
> 
> I am an ex-smoker, we are worse than the never smoked...


Brit in Aus....I know, I know )

Ex-smokers are hard to deal with


----------

